# General q about preg Ghost shrimp



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Two days ago, I saw my ghost shrimp with eggs underneath its swimerrettes. I could easily count ~5-10 brown eggs. However, the following day, I noticed 2-3 pin-head sized organisms I believe were ghost shrimp fry swimming in the tank. The pregnant ghost shrimp no longer carried these eggs either.


Did many of these eggs die/get eaten? Or are there eggs still in my tank without me seeing them; hidden somewhere within my plants?
Thanks in advance.

(BTW, this is all in a 5 gal betta tank.)


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ghost shrimp hatchlings are free floating and follow the current. If the filter is very strong, they will get sucked in. Of course, if you have fish in this tank too, they likely became food.

However, if you have java moss or anything similar, there is a good chance some are embedded in it and thoroughly enjoying the feast.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Sprite,
Thank you ONCE AGAIN!!


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

I have alot of pregnant ghost shrimp but have yet to see them hatch..


----------

